#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  martin wx218x of wx18x

## peerke

ik zoek een tekening van een wx 218x of wx18x van martin
wie kan mij daar aanhelpen

----------


## Vincent Buttstedt

Hey,

Die sub is super simpel.. hoef je niet echt tekening voor te hebben. 
De WS218X is 2xWS18X aan elkaar...

Kijk op deze foto voor een voorbeeld:
http://www.lsv-achenbach.de/images/l...18s-100l-2.jpg

Dit is het niet 100%, maar ongeveer hetzelfde concept.

Je pakt gewoon de buiten afmeting van Martin's website, en de bass-poorten in de hoeken, die gaan van speaker tot aan ±20cm van het achter plaat.
De WS218X speakers, hebben een plaat in het midden, dus elke speaker heeft z'n eigen kast. 

Speakers die het meest er op lijken is B&C 18TBX100, maar met de nieuwe 18SW115 en goeie versterkers, zal ej goed geluid krijgen. 

Martin Audio gebruikt nu Powersoft versterkers, voor 2x WS218X doen ze 1 kanaal van een MA18K, K20 van powersoft zonder problemen.

----------


## Hansound

Ik heb de S218 staan, die is volgens mij hetzelfde.
Dus kom maar opmeten :Big Grin: 

Welke speakers wil je er dan in gaan gebruiken ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey,
> 
> Die sub is super simpel.. hoef je niet echt tekening voor te hebben. 
> De WS218X is 2xWS18X aan elkaar...
> 
> Kijk op deze foto voor een voorbeeld:
> http://www.lsv-achenbach.de/images/l...18s-100l-2.jpg
> 
> Dit is het niet 100%, maar ongeveer hetzelfde concept.
> ...



Was het bouwen van speakers maar zo simpel, die baspoort is nou precies waar het allemaal om draait. Een basreflex is een combinatie van de juiste driver met nauwkeurig op die driver afgestemde poorten. Zomaar een kastje in elkaar knallen met poorten die 'ongeveer' 20 cm zijn is de kans levensgroot dat er helemaal geen geluid uit wil komen. :EEK!:

----------


## dexter

s218 en ws218 zijn verschillende speakers en verschillende kasten.

----------


## Verheyen

> s218 en ws218 zijn verschillende speakers en verschillende kasten.



Ik heb ze hier naast elkaar open gehad en de kasten zijn vanbinnen in ieder geval hetzelfde.
De speakers verschillen nogal wat van elkaar maar het zijn beide overduidelijk B&C's.

----------


## dexter

Wil nog niet zeggen dat ze gelijk zijn.
Vergelijk alleen al eens de specificaties...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wil nog niet zeggen dat ze gelijk zijn.
> Vergelijk alleen al eens de specificaties...



Die specs komen anders heel aardig overeen, de verschillen zijn voornamelijk terug te voeren op 1 of 2 18"ers.
Maar, om dit ontwerp na te bouwen zul je toch echt de originele speakers moeten hebben en de poortafmetingen.
Je kunt er echt niet zomaar een willekeurige speaker in gebruiken zonder dat dit consequenties heeft voor het rendement en de klank, zelfs al pas je de poorten aan.

----------


## frederic

Hoe bepaal je poorten?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe bepaal je poorten?



Door te simuleren in Winisd of een soortgelijk programma kun je al vrij nauwkeurig de poortdimensies vaststellen. En na het bouwen van de kast kun je het controleren aan de hand van de impedantie curve.

----------


## Verheyen

De poorten zijn bij beide kasten identiek. Ik meet ze vandaag wel eens even op voor de geïnteresseerden. De speaker in de ws218 is een 18tbx100. Deze speaker wordt in bijna elke sub van Martin gebruikt tegenwoordig. In het begin is nog even de tbx46 gebruikt maar niet in de ws218.

----------


## Hansound

> De poorten zijn bij beide kasten identiek. Ik meet ze vandaag wel eens even op voor de geïnteresseerden. De speaker in de ws218 is een 18tbx100. Deze speaker wordt in bijna elke sub van Martin gebruikt tegenwoordig. In het begin is nog even de tbx46 gebruikt maar niet in de ws218.



En welke speaker zit er in de S218 dan ?
Zijn 2de hands niet te vinden dus dan is nabouwen evt een optie :Cool:

----------


## Verheyen

Iets in deze stijl: http://www.bcspeakers.com/PDF/PRD/163.pdf.
Hij trekt er in ieder geval goed op.
Het kan zijn dat er bij TM-audio nog twee s218 staan. Ik heb daar een half jaar geleden nog twee h3's gekocht. De subs heb ik laten staan. Hoor daar eens.

----------


## Turboke

Hij ziet er zo misschien wel uit maar is het dezelfde als deze?
Waarschijnlijk heeft deze van martin uit een aanpassing gekregen.

----------


## dexter

In de s218 en s18 wordt de 18pzb gebruikt niet de 18tbx.

Toch zit er wezelijk verschil in klank in de subs, heb zelf met beide gewerkt en de wsx sub is strakker en loopt lager door.
Op de s versies moet je flink pompen om de kick er beetje redelijk uit te krijgen wat je dus bij de wsx stuk minder hoeft.
Dat de wsx lager doorloopt op het gehoor maakt mij weinig uit merkt toch geen mens live.

----------


## Verheyen

Oke dus: 
PZB46 in s218 
TBX100 in ws218

Iemand hier die de s218+ heeft en eens wil open schroeven?

----------


## Hansound

> Iets in deze stijl: http://www.bcspeakers.com/PDF/PRD/163.pdf.
> Hij trekt er in ieder geval goed op.
> Het kan zijn dat er bij TM-audio nog twee s218 staan. Ik heb daar een half jaar geleden nog twee h3's gekocht. De subs heb ik laten staan. Hoor daar eens.



 
Ik weet welke je bedoelt,  dat zijn wel vieze afgetrapte dingen voor nog aardig wat geld.Maar ik ga ze eens bellen of ze ze nog hebben.

Zelf bouwen is ook niet 123 klaar...

----------


## dexter

> Oke dus: 
> PZB46 in s218 
> TBX100 in ws218
> 
> Iemand hier die de s218+ heeft en eens wil open schroeven?



De S218 en de S218+ zijn dezelfde speakers alleen de grill is steviger gebouwd.

Of er in de ws218 een tbx100 zit weet ik niet zeker.

----------


## Verheyen

> De S218 en de S218+ zijn dezelfde speakers alleen de grill is steviger gebouwd.



Dit zou me verbazen. Het vermogen is de helft gestegen en de speakers hebben een ander model nr. bij Martin audio.

S218+--> dls18001 ?
s218--> dls846 pzb 46
ws218--> dls1847 tbx100

----------


## peerke

weet iemand de poort afmetingen van de s218

----------


## peerke

hallo weet imand ondertussen de afmetingen van een wsx
of bouwtekeningen eventueel betaald
of tweede hans te koop

----------


## salsa

Bel Martin Audio eens, die kunnen je vast wel een WSX kast verkopen..

Dave

----------

